# Extend the Eheim 2075 spray bar



## Bacms (18 Aug 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have bought the Eheim external filter so I could increase the flow on my Juwel Vision 180 to use it as a planted tank. However from other discussion around this forum it seems that the spray bar needs to cover the entire back of the tank while still pushing enough water to touch the front glass. My question is what is the best way to do this? Can I simply add a second Eheim spray bar or the flow would be too weak and I will have to create a new bar and drill smaller holes. The provided bend is also not suitable for the Juwel so will need to find a replacement


----------



## ian_m (18 Aug 2015)

Here is a Vision 180 with an extended spray bar on a JBLe1501 (1400l/hr).


----------



## Bacms (18 Aug 2015)

Did you do the spray bar yourself or is that the JBL kit? Sorry if this isn't is stupid haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## ian_m (18 Aug 2015)

The JBL comes with two lengths of spray bar but didn't cover the full width of the back of the tank. I thought it would be OK, as I still have the internal filter to push water forwards, but the plants and drop checker indicated otherwise, as CO2 was poor in the "gap" between end of spray bar and internal filter outlet. So I bought further lengths and suction cups to extend the spray bar. Actual extension is actually about 3/4 long of one piece, I had to cut to size. As you can see the filter is man enough to push water so that it hits the front of the tank.


----------



## Bacms (18 Aug 2015)

ian_m said:


> The JBL comes with two lengths of spray bar but didn't cover the full width of the back of the tank. I thought it would be OK, as I still have the internal filter to push water forwards, but the plants and drop checker indicated otherwise, as CO2 was poor in the "gap" between end of spray bar and internal filter outlet. So I bought further lengths and suction cups to extend the spray bar. Actual extension is actually about 3/4 long of one piece, I had to cut to size. As you can see the filter is man enough to push water so that it hits the front of the tank.


Any reason you kept the internal filter? I am planning on removing mine once the new ones gets settled in. Although I guess I could still use the pump to improve the water flow


----------



## ian_m (18 Aug 2015)

Bacms said:


> Any reason you kept the internal filter?



It was siliconed in pretty well. When I got the tank had a nightmare removing the silicone blobs the previous owner had attached the background with. Used silicone remover in the end.
Increases flow to 2000l/hr. 1400l/hr JBL e1501 and 600l/hr Juwel filter.
Easy to access the top layer floss (and foams) for quick cleaning.
Internal filter acts as a pretty good surface film remover.
Easy place to put bag of purigen.
On saying that the internal filter has now come loose, leaving big blobs of silicone on the glass, so one day may remove it....


----------

